# Leaf problems, again !



## Dan149 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I hope someone can help, I have a , "paphiopedilum chamberlainianum x Prince Edward of york", that has been neglected somewhat of late , it's has strange markings on the leaves and I'm not sure what they are symptom of, if anyone could help that would be great , I've enclosed a photo , 
Many thanks 
Dan






Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks somewhat dehydrated (maybe some sunburn). How are the roots?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2016)

Rick said:


> Looks somewhat dehydrated (maybe some sunburn). How are the roots?



My thoughts also.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 15, 2016)

wet and dry cycles - need to even it out.


----------



## Dan149 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks very much for your help guys, I haven't been watering as much as I normally do recently, so dehydration looks to be the cause, as ozpath says I need to even it out, I'm not sure how it's got sunburn, it's about 20" from T5 light set up so perhaps I'll increase the distance, thanks again !

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2016)

What's the humidity level Dan? One of my first revelations of paph culture was making sure the air environment is satisfactory.
You almost can't water enough to beat this out if your air humidity is (IMO) less than 60%. I keep my GH >70%RH.


----------



## Dan149 (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for you're reply Rick, my growroom fluctuates between 60%-70% RH , I'll increase it to 75% and see if that has a positive effect, thanks for the advice .

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------

